# Comment supprimer l'apparition de fenêtre "trousseau"



## ttbmac75 (21 Juillet 2014)

Bonjour à vous,

Je ne cesse d'être importuné par des fenêtres qui s'ouvrent très souvent ( toutes les 5 minutes voir plus fréquemment) me demandant par exemple mon trousseau session etc. Comment s'en déba]rasser ???????  merci à vous pour vos lumières

Les fenêtres qui s'ouvrent me demandent par exemple "Message Agent veut utiliser le trousseau session" veuillez saisir le mot de passe du trousseau ou alors "Google chrome veut utiliser votre trousseau session"


----------



## pascalformac (21 Juillet 2014)

bienvenue

classique
ceci arrive  quand par exemple 
on a modifié le mot de passe de compte utilisateur  mais PAS celui du trousseau,  le mot de passe trousseau reste  alors  toujours l'ancien, et les outils utilisateurs du trousseau perdent leur latin et redemandent accès

donc soit tu rentres l'ancien mot de passe trousseau session à chaque demande 
(et faudra le faire à chaque redemarrage )

soit tu harmonises les mots de passe
voir l'aide du trousseau


------
ou 
plus rare le trousseau a des problèmes à réparer


----------

